# FREE FREE FREE just pay postage.



## andrew_rc46 (24 Oct 2014)

I bought this and fitted it to my brand new 2015 giant defy 5, I bought the bike on the 8/10/15 and the cycle computer came a few days later, it's up for free (just pay postage) having done 100 miles, I just don't think that I need a cycle computer at all tbh,I was really just trying to look the part .
All fittings and instructions are there other than 4 little tie raps.

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/accessories/cycle-computers-gps/bikehut-16-function-cycle-computer


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Oct 2014)

I`ll have it, Andrew


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2014)

2nd dibs please - as in previous thread.


----------



## young Ed (24 Oct 2014)

what you really want to say is you have decided you need a garmin 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Oct 2014)

I'm still in 2014.... help.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Oct 2014)

DCLane said:


> 2nd dibs please - as in previous thread.



You can have first dibs seeing that you showed interest yesterday


----------



## young Ed (24 Oct 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm still in 2014.... help.


dear me, you need to wake up it's 2014 you you know!
Cheers Ed


----------



## andrew_rc46 (24 Oct 2014)

@DCLane for your sons roller skate won't cut it I'm afraid it must go on a bike


----------



## andrew_rc46 (24 Oct 2014)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`ll have it, Andrew


HI five who would like it?


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> HI five who would like it?



Yes I would like it, but DCLane does have first dibs, be it roller skates, skateboard or horse. Its up to him


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2014)

andrew_rc46 said:


> @DCLane for your sons roller skate won't cut it I'm afraid it must go on a bike


 
It is a bike!  and thanks @Lilliburlero

He's in the under 10's BC race category and the rollers are what he trains on at Tuesday/Thursday training before racing / road training. Here's proof from the York curcuit where he came 3rd in August:







Oh, and he'll be out with me tomorrow morning in the hills around Holmfirth.


----------



## broady (25 Oct 2014)

How do you find out about kids road racing? 
My girls are only 6&7, but they show some good enthusiasm towards bike riding. 
They only have mountain bikes for now, but if my finances improve in the future I'll look at getting them a road bike


----------



## DCLane (25 Oct 2014)

@broady - there will be local clubs in Leicester. For example Leicestershire Road Club have a section for over 8's and British Cycling will list similar ones.

My son's in Kirklees Cycling Academy, who have ages 8-18, and have been great with him. BC races start with the under 8's and this year I've seen 5 and 6 year-olds racing, with some on mountain bikes.


----------



## andrew_rc46 (25 Oct 2014)

DCLane said:


> It is a bike!  and thanks @Lilliburlero
> 
> He's in the under 10's BC race category and the rollers are what he trains on at Tuesday/Thursday training before racing / road training. Here's proof from the York curcuit where he came 3rd in August:
> 
> ...





DCLane said:


> It is a bike!  and thanks @Lilliburlero
> 
> He's in the under 10's BC race category and the rollers are what he trains on at Tuesday/Thursday training before racing / road training. Here's proof from the York curcuit where he came 3rd in August:
> 
> ...


What a plonka I feel now.
If you message me your address we can arrange me getting it to you


----------



## DCLane (25 Oct 2014)

@andrew_rc46 - thanks, and you're not a plonka.

It's fun riding with him 'cos when he passes other riders there's either been compliments, attempts to get back in front or I've heard 2 riders arguing about why they got passed by a small child  . Oh, and lots of "aah, that's cute" (presumably him, not me). Personally I just want him to ride safely on the roads.


----------

